# Web link for the book series "The Army Air Forces in World War II"



## syscom3 (Jul 12, 2007)

Found this link. The whole series can now be downloaded in a PDF format.

https://www.airforcehistory.hq.af.mil/Publications/Annotations/cravenAAFWWII.htm

Other books can be downloaded at:

https://www.airforcehistory.hq.af.mil/Publications/titleindex.htm


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks syscom3


----------

